# Low Cost Online Broker for Euro Shares



## Parsimonious (5 Dec 2007)

Hello All,

I'm eyeing up some alternative energy shares quoted out of Denmark, Norway and Spain.

Is there a cheap online broker where I can buy European shares? The Irish ones are costly and last year I tried 2 French on-line brokers which prohibited me due to my Irish residency.

I'd prefer to have it within the Euro Zone even if I need to buy and sell in other currencies.

Thank you in advance for any advice.


----------



## soy (6 Dec 2007)

check out the posts in the financial bestbuys forum


----------

